# How much is this worth?



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

How much is this worth?

I've been thinking:

1. What is the price of leased land?
2. What is the price of a guided hunt?
3. What is the price of land with a slough on it to be bought for a place to hunt?
4. What is the price of a fancy shotgun?
5. What is the price of a weekend of world class hunting at a lodge in rural N. Dak?

These are the questions that are in the forefront of everyone's mind concerning the future of N. Dak. hunting.

You tell me :

1. What is the price of a hand me down single shot that Grandpa gave me?
2. What is the price of a young boy going out after school with his dog to go hunting?
3. What is the price of a father and a son going out hunting in rural N. Dak for a day of hunting?

I was lucky enough to have a Grandpa, a dog and a father that let me do all three starting at the age of six in the good old days in the 50's and have enjoyed the opportunities that the land owners of N. Dak have offered to me for 4 decades and for this I am very, very thankful.

It is easy to put a value on the first list but impossible to put a value on the last list. Please remember there are two sides to every issue and there is a compomise in the middle that can work for everyone.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree whole-heartedly. Freelance hunting is truly priceless. Hopefully when I'm your age it will still exist...but I have some serious doubts.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

DJ,
Your post would be a great to send to the legislators. Really makes you think about what's been said by many. Send it to the Benson Co. Press as well!


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

DJ ROOSTER....

These are the types of things that need to be heard in the Letter to the Editor's sections. Excellent points and anyone with a brain can see your point. Just like the commercial says....priceless.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Send it by e-mail to the boys in Bismarck. Then to ED Schultz and the newspapers this is the type of thing that I have been talking about. Well said well put.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

